# AFX vs LIfe LIke



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

I did a search on the topic and nothing came up. Perhaps there is a discussion on the topic under a different title.

How well does the life like cars stack up against afx performance wise?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Performance is great up not long lived!The pick-shoes wear out very quickly!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That depends on which chassis you are referring to, and how far back you want to go.

LifeLike
T-chassis (current model)
M-chassis Lifelike/Rokar (my favorite from them)
A Gplus copy, don't know the name Cox/Darda/Rokar

AFX
MegaG (current model) Racemasters/AFX
SRT (Turbo with neo traction mags) Racemasters/AFX
Super G Plus Tomy/AFX
Turbo Tomy/AFX
G Plus AFX
Magnatraction AFX
AFX (non mag)

They all have their own characteristics. Take your pic.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> That depends on which chassis you are referring to, and how far back you want to go.
> 
> LifeLike
> T-chassis (current model)
> ...


I don't know enough about the product to choose. I read about them in one of the threads.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

How about the T chassis vs Mega since they are the two current models?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*lifelike vs mega g*

lifelike cars r much faster than a mega g. run one of each side by side u will see lifelike will blow it away so will the srt.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Add a set of silicones to the Lifelike, to make it really come alive...RM


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm going to have to pick up a couple and try them out.


----------

